
CloudRail: Easily integrate whole categories of providers - iosrock
https://stackshare.io/cloudrail
======
andygambles
Why would you add an extra failure level and pay for the privilege?

~~~
doublerebel
Same reason everyone uses Segment for analytics and I use Passport for nodejs
logins.

There is a ton of value in creating a dev-friendly API but for many businesses
the dev is not the customer. Leaves room for someone to step in to ease the
process.

Also it helps prevent lockin to a single provider. Like API insurance.

